# Horn and Light Scare DIY



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a video I made on how to make a compact train horn and head light scare. The first part of the video is very dark and shows what the prop will do. The second part of the video is from inside my wood shop and I go thru all of the parts needed and how to wire the prop. All of the videos I found online about how to make this prop or how to wire the horns were very vague and not specific enough for the wiring portion. I spend more time on the wiring so it is easier for the next person to make this prop.

parts used are:
Harbor freight triple air horn. http://www.harborfreight.com/three-trumpet-12-volt-air-horn-set-with-compressor-94862.html
Harbor freight 12v halogen vehicle work light. http://www.harborfreight.com/12-volt-halogen-vehicle-work-light-93904.html
12 v 7 amp rechargeable batter. http://amzn.com/B003S1RQ2S
charger for battery. http://amzn.com/B001G8AIMU 
horn switch. http://amzn.com/B001HJR9XE 
Milk crate- stolen from grocery store (shh don't tell)
total cost.
$55

Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/RExc24L0u28

~ Mike 

https://www.facebook.com/WhimsicalHolidays?ref=hl


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

That's pretty awesome Mike! I've thought about doing a prop/scare like this in the past but never got around to it, mostly cause I never saw any how to's or saw anybody else use one and I didn't have the time to figure it out on my own. Now that you've done the hard work for me, I'm definitely going to have to add this on the to do list for this year!  Thanks for the tutorial!!


----------



## TRENTWOOD TERROR (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a bumper and grill that I had set up just to lights. last year we got some scares but this is going to take it to the next level and it is pretty cheap!
Thanks.


----------



## scaryjon (Apr 20, 2011)

That's awesome. The hand-held horn you have on your youtube channel is now on my "to do" list. Thanks for the tutorial and ideas!!


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Very good prop idea, I like it. 

P.S. In your video you mentioned using a motion sensor for triggering your prop, but were unsure if it would allow precise control. Something like a "BooBox" controller (see link) may be what you need. It allows you to program the scare, and all the motion sensor does is trigger. I use several Fright Ideas products is my haunt and I love them.

http://www.frightideas.com/picoboos/picoboo-one-163.html


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Have you figured out a way to trigger this prop with something other than the toggle switch? I made the prop today and have been messing around with a Picoboo one controller that I have but it's not working with this prop. I'm not sure why. It has a solid state output of 12VDC 2 amp and I tried using it and bypassing the battery entirely but that's not working either. I think because the output on the Picoboo is only rated for 2 amps (I only have a 1 amp power supply), and the entire prop is about 5 or 6 amps. I tried taking away the light, which is the biggest draw at about 5 amps, and hooked up just the compressor, which is less than 1 amp, and that didn't work either. Anybody have any ideas? I would think it's pretty simple somehow. All we need is something to replace the toggle switch that can be triggered by a PIR. The toggle switch is just a way to keep the circuit open, until you close it by flipping the switch, activating the prop. Anybody have any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

Nevermind, figured it out. You can either use a Picoboo JR controller with 2 built in relays or another controller with wiring up your own relay. Just depends on how you want to trigger the prop and in what capacity you're using the prop.


----------

